# Direktzugriff sperren bei einzelnen Dateien (.htaccess)



## J0hnny1234 (3. Mai 2019)

Hi,

Ich möchte ein Dokument, welches über einen Passwort-geschützten Account erreichbar sein soll für Direktaufrufe per URL sperren.
Wie geht das?

Vielen Dank & Viele Grüße
Johnny


----------



## Kalito (4. Mai 2019)

der einfachste weg. Schieb es aus dem Verzeichnis vom Webserver. So ist es nur noch per ftp abrufbar.


----------

